# Mid-Life Crisis



## Shock (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't posted for sometime now. I've been working lots out of town. This is good for me. Lots of things have come to light lately. 
My future ex is having an affair. This is the part of the reason. The real reason is midlife crisis. I have been reading lots on this topic and it all makes sense now. 

I have to tell all of you, first, thanks for all your support, second, thanks to God for all the work he gave me and more to come. This has given me a fresh look at all of this and a new appreciation for life. I'm loving it. Everything I make is for me now and I don't share except for the kids(adults). 
I have to say that I'm still bitter, but I fight this by showing love and compassion, at the same time, not becoming her doormat. I know she really doesn't understand what she is going through. We get along well as friends or best friends. I want to keep the peace, for the simple fact for my kids. I'm selling the house and giving her half. Everything is decided and divided equally. 
In one of our conversations last week, I told her that I'm good with us, I'm good with you having someone else, I'm happy you're happy. I don't need you, I want you to have a happy life. 

Really, I'm good with all of this. I haven't found anyone and don't have time for this. I've been working and focusing on making money to travel. I'm working on healing myself, I've been laughing and having lots of smiles. I'm actually happy the direction my life is heading. My life is actually doing a lot better than my ex. now. 
Since I've let my ex go and our daughter move out 1200km away, my ex has had some problems. She is still following her path, but it's bumpy now. I can see it getting a lot worst down the road. It's good for her. 

It's all good for all of us now, I'm good with how my life is turning out and I can only see it getting better. It's been a long bumpy road for me coming from that dark abyss. Now the sun shines brightly. 

Again, thanks for all of the support and my prayers and blessing to all of you. 
Cheers.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up for you. Good luck achieving all of your goals and dreams.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like you are on a positive track. Blessings, as you continue to thrive.

I have to add that my husband's issues were triggered, in part, by a midlife crisis--but that is not an excuse for his behaviour.


----------



## nowthinkpositive (Jun 18, 2011)

evermore,
I agree - even when you're having a midlife crisis you're still an adult and have be responsible for your behavior. Well said!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Mannn, I cant wait to get there....


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to you shock. 
I love reading posts like this because from where Im sitting it doesnt seem possible. 

My stbx works on site/camp jobs up north too. Glad to see some men there are actually good men.


----------

